# Junkyard photo for C&C (HDR)



## bmrust (Aug 12, 2009)

Please let me know what you think of this photo.

I like how it turned out, but others may not 







F/5.6
1/100
3 exposures +/-2

*HDR v2*






Normal Exposure:






Thanks!


----------



## shortpballer (Aug 12, 2009)

From what I've tried with HDR it seems to work better with less colors.  Like black and white pictures or monochrome or pictures with little color.  But thats what i've seen personally.  This picture looks like hte HDR didn't do much for it.  How much did you offset each shot by?


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Aug 12, 2009)

shortpballer said:


> From what I've tried with HDR it seems to work better with less colors. Like black and white pictures or monochrome or pictures with little color. But thats what i've seen personally. This picture looks like hte HDR didn't do much for it. How much did you offset each shot by?
> 
> 
> bmrust said:
> ...


 
The number of color HDR images HERE beg to differ with you.

I think it looks great. Much better than the fake HDR's that have been posted recently. Bmrust, care to post he "normal" exposure for comparison?


----------



## bmrust (Aug 12, 2009)

Added normal exposure.

Thanks for the comments.  I've been struggling to find good subject to shoot for HDR.  I took a lot of shots at the junkyard, but this was my favorite of all of them.


----------



## Bad Andy (Aug 12, 2009)

It might just be me (I'm still learning and a newbie myself), but the white balance in the HDR looks really warm.  I like the more neutral white balance in the "normal" exposure shot.  

I like the shot though.  I think you did a good job with the tone mapping to make it look "natural" and not surrealistic like so many other HDR shots.  (However sometimes I really like that surrealistic look).

-Andy


----------



## KAikens318 (Aug 12, 2009)

Bitter Jeweler said:


> shortpballer said:
> 
> 
> > From what I've tried with HDR it seems to work better with less colors. Like black and white pictures or monochrome or pictures with little color. But thats what i've seen personally. This picture looks like hte HDR didn't do much for it. How much did you offset each shot by?
> ...



I wish I could learn how to do HDR like your photos, they look so amazing!


----------



## shortpballer (Aug 13, 2009)

HDR is very easy...it can be done in photoshop or it can be done with a program called photomatix pro...


----------



## UUilliam (Aug 13, 2009)

normal is best imo...
the hdr is over exposed.


----------



## loopy (Aug 13, 2009)

I also prefer the normal photo.

Is there more photos from the junkyard? The shot on it's own does not do anything for me.


----------



## bmrust (Aug 13, 2009)

I added a new HDR for you guys to critique.  I reduced the warm-ness of it, and brought down the saturation a lot.  It almost looks like the normal exposure above (to me)... but I do see a lot of difference in the tire in the upper left.  (See OP)


Also, here's some others from the yard.  Non-HDR, just some photos I kind of liked.

1.





2.





3.





4.


----------



## robertwsimpson (Aug 13, 2009)

in my humble opinion, I think all of these would benefit from a slightly faster shutter.  parts of each one look blown out.  cool pics though.


----------



## nynfortoo (Aug 13, 2009)

Cool shots, and a great location. I think it'd be even better if you filled the frame with the more obscure crushed cars and went for a more abstract shot; there are a lot of cool, interesting patterns and colours in that scene, and a general view doesn't do them all justice.


----------



## Meridethk (Aug 13, 2009)

Cool pictures.  I think the noise in some of the pics need to be brought down


----------



## bmrust (Aug 13, 2009)

noise?  not sure what noise you are talking about... can you be a bit more clear?

I was shooting at ISO 100, but it was extremely dusty there.

which image(s) were you referring to?


----------



## Dominantly (Aug 13, 2009)

Hey man, I saw that you allow edits so I thought I would just run an image of yours through Topaz Adjust 3.
I loaded it and when down the list of presets and when I got to Psychedelic this is what came up. I thought it looked kind of cool and it brought out some previously underexposed areas and toned down some of the brighter areas.

Of course I could have adjusted it (more wild to more wild) but I thought this was a good example of the programs presets.

If you run PS and haven't checked their plug ins out, maybe try the free fully functional 30 day trial of Topaz Adjust 3.






The photo below was just me running it back through Topaz, this time through "Spicify"... haha they have cool presets.




If you dislike it immensely just let me know and I'll take it down


----------



## bmrust (Aug 15, 2009)

Dominantly said:


> If you dislike it immensely just let me know and I'll take it down



Those are great!  Definitely adds that surreal look to the photos.  I had never heard of that plug-in before, but i really like it.

Thanks for the post!


----------

